# Perfume - Yay or Nay?



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh hates the smell of perfume, in fact, he already knows if i spray myself, that means he has to get out of the way and i'm getting out of the house... do you have a similar problem or maybe it's just my brand of perfume?


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I did a little perfume experiment not long ago with Clevelend. I thought he didn't like it because every time I put some on he started mewling and being weird but I figured out it was because he associated it with me leaving the house so I did a few 'put on perfume and stay in the house' experiments and now he doesn't bother with it. Weird huh!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Intersting! Marsh does get sad and 'separated' from me when i put the perfume on, but maybe it's precicely because he knows i'm going out of the house??? hmmm....


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 8, 2004)

off topic, but I had to say it.......


Your kitty is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marsh is so cute that I actually said that outloud without realizing it. (knee jerk reaction)

I love the pic of Marsh in the leopard print bed. Is Marsh short for Marshmallow?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I read this in a cat book .. Cats HATE perfume!! I tested it when I was really little by putting perfume on a toy that they always played with, they wouldn't go near that thing ever again.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

sweetpea said:


> off topic, but I had to say it.......
> 
> 
> Your kitty is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marsh is so cute that I actually said that outloud without realizing it. (knee jerk reaction)
> ...


Thanks Sweatpea! Marsh IS short for Marshmallow, but he's so mushy, we just call him Marsh. 

You can take a look at more pictures here http://groups.msn.com/RareBirdWS6/marshmycat.msnw , and i'll post his 'bed' pics from another thread, they always get a kick out of people. 




















that's my favorite:


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

I went into the store the other day and they're selling dog and cat perfume! You're supposed to spray it on a cloth and then rub them down with it! I just couldn't believe it....it seems so stupid to me, I mean, won't it just irritate their noses more than anything?!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Luftballoons said:


> I went into the store the other day and they're selling dog and cat perfume! You're supposed to spray it on a cloth and then rub them down with it! I just couldn't believe it....it seems so stupid to me, I mean, won't it just irritate their noses more than anything?!


Probably - some people put it on their pets to make them smell nice if they can't give them a bath. Pet store owners also like these sprays because it makes their animals smell better than they should so their store doesn't smell like... well... animals. =/ They also have stuff for ferrits to make them smell better as well. 

Unfortunatly - it's not really good for them to do it - because someone could think they are alergic to a certain animals - when they are alergic to the perfume! The cat or other animals could be alergic to it as well - and not be able to say anything.

Anyways - my cats don't get too upset with the smell of my perfume - as long as they aren't very close when I spray it (maybe it irritates them or something). If it's been a while since I've sprayed - so it's not as strong - sometimes they liked to stick their faces in my neck and smell - it's very cute!


----------

